# Anglerflohmarkt in Flörsheim am Main!



## Anglerboard-Team (18. September 2007)

Pressemeldung
*Anglerflohmarkt in Flörsheim am Main! *

Die Angler des ASV Gut Fang Flörsheim am Main veranstalten am Sonntag den 30.09.2007 einen Anglerflohmarkt. Die Veranstaltung geht von 9 bis 15 Uhr und findet auf dem Vereinsgelände am See Dyckerhoff statt. Das Gelände befindet sich an der Landstraße zwischen Hochheim und Flörsheim am Main an der Abfahrt Sportpark. Die Veranstaltungen im vergangenen Jahr und im Frühjahr hatten guten Zuspruch. Es entstand der Wunsch, in diesem Jahr einen zweiten Flohmarkt durchzuführen. Angeboten werden Raritäten aus alten Zeiten und das Neueste aus der Anglerwelt. Eine gute Möglichkeit im Keller oder auf dem Speicher Platz zu schaffen und damit ein paar Euro zu verdienen. Oder natürlich auch als Besucher, Neuigkeiten zu sehen, seine Ausrüstung zu komplettieren oder ein Schnäppchen zu machen. Verkauft darf alles werden, was mit Angeln zu tun hat. Der Reinerlös des Flohmarktes kommt diesmal dem Neubau des Vereinsheimes zugute. Auskunft, Info und Anmeldung unter Tel. 0177/6496643 oder www.asv-floersheim.de


----------



## elo10 (29. September 2009)

*AW: Anglerflohmarkt in Flörsheim am Main!*

Achtung nicht am 30.9,
sondern 4.10.2009

Gruß Uwe und Martin


----------

